# Oh where oh where do I post this



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

I am not to sure where to post my pix of my finished Moebius Voyager so I thought I would try here where it all began. Moebius Models!!! If I am mistaken then please move my topic to where is is appropriate. At anyrate I am finished with my Moebius "Voyager" and I thought I would share my finished phase one pix. As I posted over at the Modeling Forum I thought the Voyager looked bare and sterile just painted white like the cartoon series. so I am going to move on to Phase 2 as if there was a second season of Fantastic Voyage adding some stripping and decals and navagation lighting details otherwise the basic share of the Voyager remains the same. but, is it the same "Voyager" I would like to think so. I will be posting my finished Phase 2 pix in a few days let me know what you think. If you want to see all my Phase 1 Voyager pix visit my site at.

http://modelmania.niceboard.com/fantastic-voyage-f40/


Enjoy
John
AZbuilder

Let Your Imagination Soar


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:

Excellent!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

top notch work AZ . :thumbsup: 
hb


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nice twist added to the basic kit.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

wicked good lighting!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Impressive! The lights are needed to make this ship, look real.

I notice one error, Buzby don't have his glasses. Do you really want him to crash it!LOL


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Perhaps he's wearing contacts?


Great work!!!! :thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's it! I'm not going to even bother building mine, now!



EXCELLENT WORK!!! The lighting job looks perfect and the paint job on the tiny figures is incredible! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Amazing*

I find it amazing what can be accomplished with a magnifier lens and a toothpick.
Thanks for the positive comments guys

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*

*P.S. Oops. I had first posted this in the wrong thread my bad*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

AZbuilder said:


> *P.S. Oops. I has first posted this in the wrong thread my bad*


You shore had me confused!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Wow! Those blue lights really make it look like it's got some eyes! Great build!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

That last pic almost makes it look like R2-D2 is in/on it like when he rides Luke's X-Wing.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

My only complaint - the interior needs lighting, too! Like, for instance, maybe lights coming from under the front console. Maybe another hidden behind the center station ( to light-up Erica Lane ) and maybe one under the bubble as well.

Don't get me wrong... I think it looks great the way you did it. It's certainly more ambitious than most of us are doing! But, with all these great lighting effects, it's kind of disappointing not to be able to see the interior details as well!

- GJS

Great Job!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*LEDs*

Hi Batman, Thank Your for your comment. I did install 2 5mm white LEDs in the equipment room behind Erica's console as there is not much room in the cockpit area for 5mm and I believe if I had used 3mm white Leds would have not given enough light on the subject properly given the LEDs would have been hidden under the consoles. The 2 White LEDs were working before I spray painted the Voyager but they have not worked since then, so when I took the pics I had posted at the start of this thread the cockpit area is dark. but, if you check out my site I have 2 threads with pix of my Voyager.

http://modelmania.niceboard.com/fantastic-voyage-f40/

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar
*


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Yup. That's what I'm talkin' about! Too bad those interior lights you installed 'glitched' out. 'Frustrating aint it?











- GJS


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Glitched*

Yep it is to bad that they glitched after I had painted the hull. I suspect that the resistors I used for those LEDs were too low resistance rated and there is no way I can fix them without disassembling the main cabin. Oh well live and learn.  

John
AZbuilder 
*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------

